# Blade Extensions for a 7'6" Fisher MM1



## mgilbert (Nov 4, 2008)

Good afternoon,

I'm new to the forum and I'm sure I'll be able to gather some useful information here besides what I'm looking for today. I have a 2000 GMC Sierra 2500 Ext. Cab SLT that I bought over the summer with a Fisher 7'6" RD Minute Mount plow. I always had 8'6" Fisher plows in the past, but this smaller one came with the truck when I bought it. Anyway, we have a huge parking lot for our business, and right now I can't spend the cash to get a larger plow for the truck. I've seen plows with these rubber-like, bolt-on extensions and I was wondering where I could find them...any help is appreciated!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Have to assume your talking about a set of "Pro-wings".

Here's a link to get you started.. :waving:

CPW


----------

